# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Grat e Pejgamberit Muhamed  a.s

## Bani gjk

Grat e Pejgamberit Muhamed a.s

1.Sa gra ka pasur pejgamberi Muhamed a.s dhe kush jon ato?

2. Sa Femi i ka pas Pejgamberi Muhamed a.s, dhe me cilat gra i ka pas ata femi?



1. HATIXHJA
Gruja e pare e pejgamberit a.s ishte Hatixhja, e bija e Huvejlidit. Ajo ishte nje grua e ndershme dhe e pasur, qe merrej me tregti, e cila para se te martohej me Pejgamberin a.s kishte mbetur e veje dy here. Pejgamberi a.s kur u martua  me Hatixhenr ishte 25 vjeqar, ndersa Hatixhja ishte 40 vjeqare. Gjat 25 viteve Hatixhja ishte e vetmja bashkshorte e Muhamedit a.s Pejgamberi jetoj me Hatixhen 25 vite, dhe kishin lindur 2 djem dhe 4 vajza : Vajzat: Zejnebes, Rukijes, Ummu Kulthumit, dhe Fatimja. Djemte Kasimi dhe Abdullahu te cilet vdiqen qe foshnje.

2. SAVDANE
Pas vdekjes se Hatixhes, Pejgamberi a.s u martua me Savdene nga fisi Benu Amir.I ati i saj ishte ndere te paret qe e kishte Pranuar Islamin. Ajo ishte vejushe e njerit prej shokve mysliman qe u shprengulen ne Absini, por qe vdiq gjate kthimit ne Meke.

3. AISHE
Aishe ishte e bija e Ebu Bekrit -es Sadikut.

4. HAFSA
Hafsa eshte e bija e Umer ibn ul-Hattabit. Kur i vdiq i shoqi pas plagve te marra ne betejen e Bedrit ajo mbeti vejushe. Ishte shum e re kur mbeti e ve. Pejgamberi u martua me te tri vjet pas hixhrit.

5. ZEJNEBJA
Zejnebja eshte  bija e Huzejmit. Burri i saj vdiq si deshmor ne betejen e Bedrit. Ajo u be e njohur si nena e varfnjakve, per shkak te zemergjersise dhe kujdesit te posaqem qe trregonte ndaj te varferve.

6. UMMU SELEME
Ummu Seleme ishte e bija eEbu Umejjeh ibn el Mugrir, njerit nga prijesit e kurejsheve. Ne fillim Ummu Seleme u martua me Ebu Selemen dhe se bashku u shprengulen ne Abisini. Kur me vone, pase plagve te marra ne betejen e Uhudit ai vdiq, ajo u be njera nga grat e Pejgamberit a.s.

7. XHUVERIJE
Nje vit pas betejes se Hendekut, Pejgamberi a.s edhe nje here luftoj kunder Benu el-Mustalikve dhe i mundi. Berrehu erdhi me plaqk te shumta ne kampin e Myslimanve, si bija e prijsit te njerzve te saj. Pejgamberi a.s e mbrojti nga poshtrrimet dhe u martua me te, ia ndrroj emrin ne Xhuverije.

8. ZEJNEB BIN XHASHE
Zejneb bin xhashe ishte vajza e halles se Pejgamberit a.s, motrres se Abdullahut. Pejgamberi e martoj ate me djalin e adaptuar te tij, Zejd ibn Harithin, i cili ishte nje rob i qliruar. Pese vjete pas Hixhrit ata u shkurorizuan. Islami nuk e njihteinstucionin e adopzimit, andaj Pejgamberit ju shpall nje ajet i kuranit, ne te cilen atij iu urdheruar te martohet me Zejneben.

9. UMMU HABIBE
Ummu Habibe ishte e bija e Ebu Sufjanit, e perkrahu islamin dhe se bashku me te shoqin e saj te pare u shprengul ne Abisni. ku ai u be i krishter. Si rrezultat i kesaj, kjo martes me Ummu Habiben u nderpre. Me von burri saj vdiq. Pejgamberi a.s e kuptoj veshtersin  e saj dhe nepermjet Neguisti rregulloi martesen me te. Ajo dha pelqimin e saj.

10. SAFIJA
Safija ishte e bija e prijesit te fisit haber Benu Nadir. I ati i saj ishte njeri nga armiqet e perbetuar te Pejgamberit a.s. Kur ky fis u debua nga Medineja, babaj i saj u vendos ne Hajber.Pas renies se Hajberit, ne vitin e shtate te hixhrit, Safija u zu rob. Ajo e pranoj islamin dhe Pejgamberi u martua me te.

11. MEJMUNE
Mejmune ishte bija e Harithit nga fisi i Havazineve dhe kunata e El Abbasit, xhaxhait te Pejgamberit a.s. Ajo ishte e ve dhe jetonte ne Meke. Pejgamberi u martua me te, kur pas shum viteve te mergimit, se bashku me ihthtaret e tij hyri ne Meke.

12. MARIJA
Pas marreveshjes se Hudejbijes, Pejgamberi a.s me ftese personale ftoi sirin, Egjiptin dhe viset tjera qe ti bashkohen Islamit. Mukavkis, kryetar i kopteve te egjiptit, i dergoi Pejgamberit a.s si dhurat Marijen, e cila ishte nje vashe kopte. Ajo ishte e vetmja grua pas Hatixhes, e cila i lindi Pejgamberit a.s nj djale qe quhej Ibrahim, i cili vdiq ne femijeri.


Vajzat e Pejgamberit u martuan:

Zejnebja u martua me Ebu el AS Rebi`un, e ema e te cilit ishte motrra e hatixhes.

Rukijje dhe Ummu Kulthumit u martuan me Utben dhe Utejbn, Djemte e Ebu Lehebit. Sidoqoft, me ardhjen e Islamit keto martesa u prishen. Me vone, Uthman ibn Affani u martua me Rukijjen, kurse pas vdekjes se saj, me te motren Ummu Kulthumin.

Fatimja u mrtua me Ali ibn Ebu Talibin. Allahu i  Madheruar i ka dhuruar  Fatimes a.s prej imam Aliut a.s trre mushkuj: Hasanin, Hysenin dhe Muhsinin, i cili qe si femije kishte ndrruar jete, ndersa u kishte dhuruar edhe dy vajza: Zejneben dhe Ummu Kulthum. Keto dyja jane emertuar sipas dy tezeve te tyre, respektivisht motrave me te vjetra te Hazreti Fatimes. Ne kete menyre deshiruan ta mbajne gjalle kujtimin per to, pasi ishin transferuar ne ahiret. Ato ishin teje te aferta me Fatimen a.s, Allahu qofte i knaqur me to.

----------


## -Edu

> Fatimja u mrtua me Ali ibn Ebu Talibin. Allahu i  Madheruar i ka dhuruar  Fatimes *a.s* prej imam Aliut *a.s* trre mushkuj: Hasanin, Hysenin dhe Muhsinin, i cili qe si femije kishte ndrruar jete, ndersa u kishte dhuruar edhe dy vajza: Zejneben dhe Ummu Kulthum. Keto dyja jane emertuar sipas dy tezeve te tyre, respektivisht motrave me te vjetra te Hazreti Fatimes. Ne kete menyre deshiruan ta mbajne gjalle kujtimin per to, pasi ishin transferuar ne ahiret. Ato ishin teje te aferta me Fatimen *a.s*, Allahu qofte i knaqur me to.



pse thua A.S per Fatimen r.a dhe Aliun r.a ???

a nuk perdoret kjo shprehje vetem per pejgamberet e Allahut ?

----------


## Helianthus

Desha vetem te dija nese eshte e vertete qe Aisha ne kohen e marteses me Profetin ka qene me te vertete 6 vjec? Kam lexuar se Profeti e ka konsumuar martesen me te kur ajo ishte 9 vjece dhe ai rreth 53. A thua te jene te verteta keto. Jam pak e deshperuar.

Selam

----------


## alDI

o Bani_gjk te komuniteti bektashinjve shko edhe shkruj per fatimen a.s edhe per aliun a.s ok? 
Ti firdeus me kaq u deshperoke...pale te them un se profeti Jakub ka pas nja 200 gra edhe sulejmani akoma me shum, ca do besh tani do vrasesh veten e?
ISLAMI ESHTE DEGJUAM EDHE U BINDEM ...DHE NUK ESHTE DEGJUAM DHE U DESHPERUAM SE CIFUTET THAN DEGJUAM O ALLAH EDHE KUNDERSHTUAM.
Hajd selam edhe mundohu te lexosh firdeus ....fjalen e pare qe Allahu i ka zbrit Muhamedit ka qen lexoooooooooooo ...

----------


## Helianthus

Avash o Aldi se na trembe. Nje pyetje bera dhe nuk me shqetesoi numri i grave por mosha e Aishes.

----------


## EverlastinG

Firdeus lexoje nje cike kete artikullin qe flet per pyetjen qe ke bere:

http://www.islamidhekrishterimi.com/ajshe.htm

Shpresoj te te hyje ne pune  :buzeqeshje: 

Me respekt, 

L.

----------


## Bani gjk

Selam 

Citim: *o Bani_gjk te komuniteti bektashinjve shko edhe shkruj per fatimen a.s edhe per aliun a.s ok?* 

aIdI  me  dy postime tua po e vrej qe koke shummm kok FORT, kshtu qe as qe me intereson te bisedoj me ksi tipa. te kisha kshillut ti lexosh hadithet e buhariut e aty shikoje se si e perdor buhariu per Fatimen A.S (shpetimi qoft mbi te) apo R.A ( Zoti qoft i kenaqur me te) dhe kur ta gjen aty te buhariu a.s mos u habit nga kjo por lexo ateher perse e perdori buhariu per fatimen a.s.

Selam nga bani _gjk

----------

